# 2 suicides within an hour



## firecoins (Apr 8, 2008)

Last Thursday one of my calls made the front page of the local paper.  2 unrelated people jumped to their deaths from the Tappan Zee Bridge within an hour from a similiar location on the bridge.  The Tappan Zee Bridge is a Hudson River crossing 20 minutes North of NYC. It connects Westchester and Rockland Counties.  Both patients were brought over to the Rockland side where I do my volunteer shifts.  I took the 2nd of the 2 jumpers. 

I was off call when reports of the first jumper came in. I happaned to have my radio on. The duty crew took the first patient to the E.R.. I drove to the ambulance building in case a 2nd ambulance was needed for any other calls in the area while our duty crew was out.  The first patient was in tramatic arrest.  

When reports of the 2nd jumper came in, I drove a rig 1 minute down the road to the hospital where I picked up another EMT. This guy was a third on the duty crew.  We proceeded to "dockside" to wait for the fire department's dive team to bring us the 2nd patient. He was also in tramatic arrest. 

Both jumpers died unfortunately.  It was very odd.  The Tappan Zee Bridge attracts jumpers but never have we had 2 in under an hour.  We another just a month ago.

http://www.lohud.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2008304040030


----------



## firecoins (Apr 8, 2008)

*pictures*

http://www.lohud.com/apps/pbcs.dll/section?category=photos&gallery=TZ Bridge Jumpers


I am in this picture in the left.  I am wearing all blue.  This picure was one of 2 on the front page.  The guy in yellow was a diver for the Piermont Fire Dept.'s dive team.  I checked him out for a min for hypothermia before jumping onto my rig to do CPR.  
http://jukebox.lohud.com/photos/popup/index.php?gallery=TZ Bridge Jumpers&offset=6


----------



## MMiz (Apr 8, 2008)

You're famous!... oh, guess I wouldn't want to be famous for that.  Good job!


----------



## firecoins (Apr 8, 2008)

MMiz said:


> You're famous!... oh, guess I wouldn't want to be famous for that.  Good job!



Its okay.  A sleth of people mentioned it before I saw it. So I was "famous"


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 8, 2008)

NYACK!!! WOOT WOOT! HaHa


----------



## firetender (Apr 9, 2008)

You know, I bet if person #1 had slept in that day he/she might have run into person #2 and they both may have chickened out. Although that may even have happened, with person #2's last words being, "Oh, no, I insist...after you!"


----------

